# 30 year old Ring Master projects



## plantman (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are a few items I made on my Shop Smith mounted Ring Master for a woodworking show demo about 30 years ago. Other then the large Curly Maple vase, that is only finished on the outside, all items are as I cut them way back when. No sanding, no finish, and most rings were never glued together. Only one ring was broken in the box in 30 years of being moved around the shop, and none have warped in that time even though they are cut from Pine. The couple pieces that are glued into shapes were done so with the old yellow glue of the time when they were cut. I guess my point is that they stood the test of time with no damage. So, Bill, you can rest assured that your fantastic creations will be around for quite some time!! These were my first attempts with my new Ring Master, so don't expect anything like the ones Bill is putting out today. The last photo is just random rings stacked together to give you an idea of how well they stayed over the years and still fit together perfectly. Each ring is 3/4 of an inch thick, so by counting the rings, you can tell how tall the object is. Large vase is 11 1/2" wide at the top, with a 1/4 " thick wall, and is made from one 12" square of Maple. Small objects were cut from 1" by 6" Pine boards. A blast from the past. Jim S


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 15, 2013)

Pretty Cool!


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread Jim and sorry I missed it when you did. Wish I had time to check out everyone's threads and messages but my  time is cut too thin with all the things I have going on in my life .
Sometimes when I catch up I do take time to read a whole bunch of messages here. 
You had a great start at it way back then . Too bad you didn't pursue it further but then you might decide to have a go at it again in the future.
It is a marvelous little machine and with the  PAG that has been invented way after you made those and the charts for getting the angles set accurately almost instantly  I am sure you would enjoy doing it again.
I give you credit  with those ones you cut  knowing that back then you had to either be very good with trigonometry or you got lucky with the angles because the angle guide that is on the base plate of the machine is a joke as far as accuracy is concerned.  
I make bowls from flat boards anywhere from 3/8" thick up to 3/4" thick and anywhere from 3" to 12" diameter . As you know , the angle has to be changed according to the thickness of the wood and I do it in thousands of inches opposed to fraction of inches in the old way. 
I have head that the new lathe mounted ones will only go up to about 8" diameter even with the newest lathe mounted ones but the stand alone models like mine go up to 12" diameter.


----------

